# Cornstalk Sounds.



## jamesd7 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello Guys,

I have a pretty long cornstalk hallway in this years setup and wanted some atmosphere for the walk, I was thinking some sound effects of a person running through a cornfield or footsteps through something that sounds similar to a cornfield to give that horror movie feel while in the hallway, anyone have any files similar to this?

any help is greatly appreciated!

-james :voorhees:


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

What about sounds of animals; growls, howls, etc? Who knows what's lurking behind those stalks of corn...


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Check out:
http://www.freesound.org/browse/


----------



## jamesd7 (Sep 21, 2011)

goneferal said:


> Check out:
> http://www.freesound.org/browse/


Yes, I know freesound, I am a audio engineer as well and could put something together, I just cant seem to find the right one, I guess it could be a person running through a forest trying to get away from someone also, like in a horror movie.

thanks anyways.


----------



## jamesd7 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok guys,

I guess skipping through leaves is what to search for this, lol.

here's a couple that could heighten the anticipation for a short corn row.

http://www.audiomicro.com/run-running-footsteps-through-leaves-2-sound-effects-11714


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I like to use wind sounds for an eerie effect.

These aren't free but...

Wind in cornfield w/bird
http://www.audiomicro.com/wind-wind...eld-with-background-bird-sound-effects-780038

Wind through shimmering leaves:
http://www.sound-effect.com/track/wind-through-the-leaves-269/

Here's a good page with both free and pay for:
http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/Ambience.shtml


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

How's this for a start, can add into it...
http://www.4shared.com/audio/wbXzQA3K/Something_in_the_Corn_Field.html


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

No offense, but why is there a loon in the cornfield? Needs more rustling sounds, like walking thru the cornstalks. And far off crow cries in a flock.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

I would add some whispers in as well, if I was in the middle of a cornfield, hearing whispers as well as rustling would be unnerving. here's a fun one - http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/BloodWhispers.mp3


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> No offense, but why is there a loon in the cornfield? Needs more rustling sounds, like walking thru the cornstalks. And far off crow cries in a flock.


No offense taken,....LoL ( wondered the same ) it was a found & saved sound effect, thought that it would be a start.....maybe I'll pull it out & lay in some other sounds. Been busy last few days with a lost pet........ so haven't had spare time to play.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> No offense, but why is there a loon in the cornfield?


Because the cornfield is planted next to a lake:jol:


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Not free, but found this at soundeffect.com - it's an excellent walking/crunching through leaves/branches sound. It may be just what you need. 

http://www.sound-effect.com/track/walking-on-sticks---twigs-in-wood-32124/


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Cornfield rustles in light wind: Click


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> No offense, but why is there a loon in the cornfield? Needs more rustling sounds, like walking thru the cornstalks. And far off crow cries in a flock.


Technicalities aside- thats great sound quality! Love the background choice!

I'da thrown a kookaburra in there to keep the loon company, but thats just me...


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

zombietoxin said:


> Technicalities aside- thats great sound quality! Love the background choice!
> 
> I'da thrown a kookaburra in there to keep the loon company, but thats just me...


I thought of throwing bugs bunny instead, but "what'sup Doc" probably wouldn't sound scary enough.........:googly:


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Dark Lord said:


> I thought of throwing bugs bunny instead, but "what'sup Doc" probably wouldn't sound scary enough.........:googly:


Oh, I'm not so sure about that!

http://diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/500/twilight-zone-bunneh.jpg


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

mroct31 said:


> Oh, I'm not so sure about that!
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/500/twilight-zone-bunneh.jpg


Yep I loved that one - looks like Bugs on steroids & having a "hare" day


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok, tried to pull as much of the Loon out, added walking thru leaves & with some crow effects. It's shorter now, but might be better & leave the loon with Looney tunes....LoL :googly: 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/LNysuyf5/Something_with_you_in_the_corn.html


----------



## jamesd7 (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks guys,

been busy for a while to reply but all are good suggestions.

I'll post some videos of the completed hall when I'm finished along with the complete walkthrough!


----------

